# Laser Sights for P9 or other Kahr's



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone had experience with any of the available laser sighting products?

I am thinking it would be nice to have a laser on my carry/home defense weapon (night time likelihood?), but don't like the looks of the CT. It appears that the laser body would interfere with my grip. However, I don't have a rail, so rail mount (LaserMax) cannot work.

Any thoughts - pro, con, or just your thoughts on lasers in general, etc.

Thanks,

frjeff


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

They only have them for Glocks right now, but these laser sights look pretty promising to me:
www.laserlyte.com


----------



## mikeazaz (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently added a CT laser grip to my MK9 and love it. I too was concerned about how it would change my grip of the gun, but no worries, it feels great and shoots even better. With the CT installed I consistantly shoot 1.5 inch groups at 7 to 10 yards. And great for my maturing eyesight.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*added a crimson trace*

I picked up a crimson trace laser for my pm9 yesterday, havent had a chance to shoot it yet but it feels good and looks good. looking forward to shooting it this weekend and seeing what the differences will feel like. my only reason for getting it is self defense and making sure my shots will go where i want them in a critical situation.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

mesz13 said:


> I picked up a crimson trace laser for my pm9 yesterday, havent had a chance to shoot it yet but it feels good and looks good. looking forward to shooting it this weekend and seeing what the differences will feel like. my only reason for getting it is self defense and making sure my shots will go where i want them in a critical situation.


I am thinking of getting them as well. Please give us a report after you try it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have one (Crimson Trace) on an LCP that is the same type that the Kahr P-Series pistols use. It is an outstanding product - well made, good fit, and the little gun works great with it.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like the LaserMax, but they are not going to make one for the PM9.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*range report*

I took my PM9 to the range today with the CT laser attached, it took a little bit to get used to it but once you do its great. makes shooting with out sighting easy and accurate. only did 50 rounds but it was enough to give me a feel for it and enough to recommend it to others. the only down side is with the laser active and the dot on the target u get to see how much ur hand moves or shakes, made me wonder how the heck I ever hit anything lol and in bright sun light the red dot got lost a bit . seriously though would recommend it to any one that carries.


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Did you get the LaserGuard or the one on the grip?


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

*re lasers*

crimson trace only offers one choice for the kahr pm9, it sits in front of the trigger housing. there is no handgrip version available that i am aware of. kinda like it this way, sits more in line with your sights and guessing there is less to do to get it sighted in.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The only CT for the Kahrs is a trigger Gaurd version unles you own the MK or the K models I believe. The one I own is the CT LG-437. I thought it looked a little under muscled for the gun when it arrived. I have put 200 rounds down range with it now and it is a very fine piece of equipment. A few shots to get it on center and bang......it works as good as you can hold steady.

The MK and K models because they have removeable grips as opposed to a polymer frame you can buy the laser grips for.

The best price I could find for the trigger mounted laser is https://www.dealerease.net/catalog/product.asp?ret_id=806356&pid=68434 they run out very quickly but restock just as fast. You get great service and the price is too good to pass up.

RCG


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

RCG How is the CT at an outdoor range in the daytime at say 10 yards? And how easy is it to set up?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I went to the range at noon yesterday and shot at 25 feet. My eyes aren't what they used to be but shooting straight east at noon I could see the dot very clearly.

Putting the device on the gun is as easy as snapping a lego together then tightening 2 small allen screws. I am a fan!!!!! Zeroing it in is pretty simple also. This is a good aid. 

RCG


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you, thats what I needed to hear. I will give the CT a try.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nerostarr said:


> Thank you, thats what I needed to hear. I will give the CT a try.


I hope you like it as much as I do!

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have the Crimson Trace Laser site on my Kimber Pro CDP II and they are great - hope CT carries them for you.

:smt1099


----------



## powpierre (Jul 21, 2009)

*mk9+ crimson grip site*

i just put crimson laser grips on my mk9 & give it a big thumbs up..really helps my dodgy aging eye sight..the grips install easy..sight adjustment is simple..accuracy is dead on..occasionaly the light stays on even when not holding the gun but that probably will stop as the grips get used..


----------

